# Harbor freight dust collector



## C.L. Boyett (Aug 4, 2017)

I picked up harbor freights cheap dust collector yesterday. It's not the best but it sure makes clean up a lot faster. I've been cleaning up with a shop vac so this is a big improvement.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 4, 2017)

It is certainly better than the shop vac setups.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Aug 4, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> It is certainly better than the shop vac setups.


It'll be much better when I get it mounted to my lathe so I don't breathe so much of the fine stuff. I've developed a slight cough due to dust. Yes I know I should wear a mask but I just can't stand them.


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 4, 2017)

C.L. Boyett said:


> It'll be much better when I get it mounted to my lathe so I don't breathe so much of the fine stuff. I've developed a slight cough due to dust. Yes I know I should wear a mask but I just can't stand them.



Try a respirator. I can't stand using a mask but the respirator works pretty well for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 4, 2017)

Contrary to beliefs in modern medicine, you can't just order new lungs. I have a goatee type thing on my mug, and I use a dust mask. I don't like it, it gives me zits from wearing it and having dirt and dust build up around it, but zits can heal, quicker than your lungs. 
It's great you have a dust collector, but still, you should wear a mask.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 4, 2017)

Are you sure the zits are from the mask


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 4, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Are you sure the zits are from the mask



Pretty sure....unless its my second puberty phase....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 5, 2017)

Lots of upgrades you can do to those as well. I bought one used and it does work pretty darn good I must say.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 5, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Lots of upgrades you can do to those as well. I bought one used and it does work pretty darn good I must say.


I'll get a pic of mine I've had for about 6-7 yrs. I converted mine to a 2 stage with homemade cyclone and a Wynn filter. Previous thread...


----------



## Sprung (Aug 5, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Lots of upgrades you can do to those as well. I bought one used and it does work pretty darn good I must say.



Agreed on the upgrades!

Stock, the filter bag doesn't really hold in the fines and will just send them all back airborne. I'm working on upgrading mine. It will be two stage - am putting in a Super Dust Deputy. Am also upgrading to a 0.5 micron filter to get the fines. The stock bag is supposedly 5 micron, but some of the reading I've done suggests it's more about 30 micron. Either way, my experience with the stock bag is it's awful and just kicks the fines back out through the bag.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Aug 6, 2017)

That's what I have ---- but with mods.
No longer have top bag, routed the discharge through the wall. Have an awesome inline cyclone filter (aluminum trash can with the lid made for that-- from woodcraft) that catches the chips and shavings. The remainder of the cart serves as the platform for my air compressor as well as the mount for the blower unit.
Just empty the can once in a while-- no bags, no recyled air with fine dust.
Forgot I had pics on the phone--

Reactions: Like 3


----------

